# Gonna Build Fat Tire eBike, what size?



## alaska_av8r (Oct 9, 2017)

Ok first I'm 5'10" with 32" inseam, 190 pds 55 yrs old and I have had a lumbar fusion and a cervical fusion, this getting old stuff sucks.

i am looking at buying a gravity full suspension and converting it to an ebike for my hunting needs, terrain is west Tennessee so I will be riding dirt roads, trails etc, not gonna get wild on it, hospital nurses aren't that cute!

what size bike should I be looking for all those numbers have me confused.

ty
tim


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

My next build will be a stumpjummper fattie Aium frame with a Lunna Cycle middrive the FSR makes a perfect platform for e bike conv , I wouldn't use a carbon frame got to be Alum . This will allow you to spend your money in stages and have the fun of building it your self .


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Bikes Direct should have a sizing chart. You're probably between a M & L; probably with your infirmities the M would be a better fit. Not a bad idea to ask the fat bike section; just don't mention the motor.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

First decide on what battery you intend to use. The physical dimensions of that will determine which size frame will match up. If you want to use a backpack battery, just make sure that the BB material is not too thick or the motor will not slide in. Also if the down tube is horizontal where it meets the BB then your motor will hang down like an udder. The link in your OP takes me to a beach chair at Walmart.....


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

You may want to post your question on the ebike forum, lots of different build. There's a list of a bunch of frames that work with the bafang kit and battery size. 
https://electricbike.com/forum/


----------

